#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  I Encontro Nacional da UnderLinux

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal estava pensando em organizar um encontro nacional da underlinux nele teriamos varias palestras ,cases e coisas do tipo alem de poder conhecer todas as pessoas que acessam o site diariamente ajudando e sendo ajudado por todos.

acho que seria legal e traria mais forca a nossa comunidade acredito que o maior problema seria arrumar patrocinadores GRANDES para tonar esse evento possivel.

----------


## Fernando

Isso ai, vamo correndo atraz de quem nos de uma ajudinha ;]]
up!

----------


## Savio

esse econtro seria aonde, em que estado?? creio que podemos levantar uma enquete pra saber onde estão a maioria dos usuarios e dai organizar o encontro neste estado, cidade...

----------


## PiTsA

> esse econtro seria aonde, em que estado?? creio que podemos levantar uma enquete pra saber onde estão a maioria dos usuarios e dai organizar o encontro neste estado, cidade...


já foi realizado um enquete sobre isso! vou dar uma procurada no site e ja coloco aqui.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

essa enquete ja foi feita e a grande maioria dos nossos users sao de sao paulo

----------


## PiTsA

huauhauha me cafundi é votação para o underlinux instlall fest... https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...veys&pollID=22

o pede apoio para a IBM Brasil em Ortolandia! Os caras apoiam linux, e podem patrocinar o evento.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Ou tamb'em poderia ter um esquema de contribuicao voluntaria de cada participante....
quem pode 5 da 5 quem pode 10 da 10, e quem pode 1 da Um..
Isso tambem ajudaria....

----------

Uhuhuh, curti a ideia de um encontro da galera aqui em Sampa. 
Estava demorando mesmo. Com relação a patrocinadores será uma busca do outro perdido, vamos começar a agitar para ver o que vai dar.
Fallow!!!!!!!!!!!!


Esqueci de me logar
ass: osmousf

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal alguem tem condicoes de organizar esse evento... pra mim fica muito dificil pois eu nao so de sao paulo...... esta pessoa ficaria encarregada de arrumar o local e montar uma equipe de organizacao arrumar palestrantes e talz... a ideia e fazer um evento legal... mais infelizmente eu nao tenho como fazer exatamente por nao ser de sao paulo complica muito para mim  :Frown: (

----------


## slyz

Boa. 
Temos que ter a preocupação de não coincidir no mesmo mes que o FISL. 
Vou tentar falar com algumas pessoas, pra agilizar isso.

----------


## Savio

galera,
São Paulo é o lugar ideal msm, agora com relação as paletras,, sobre qual temas serão conduzido o encontro ?? qual tema principal??? pra arrumar palestrante precisa saber o tema!!!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

a cara o thema pode ser qualquer coisa da area de TI tipo protocolos seguranca coisas do tipo saca ???

----------


## SDM

e o governo q diz estar apoiando o software livre??? num tem como dar uma maozinha com isso nao??? :wink:

----------


## Jim

Seria interessante que se criasse uma ordem de execução das coisas... tipo, planejar uma data, local, temas abordados, palestrantes, material (caso fosse ser usando algum material), taxa de inscrição...

A idéia é boa, caso haja o evento, creio que todos tenham interesse, nem que seja pra conhecer a galera...

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Opa, já vi este filme antes.
Tomara que não seja como da ultima vez.
Foi a maior euforia feita enquete, discussões, dividimos trabalhos e quando foi ver....todos sumiram.
Em especial o ic3_man, perdigão etc....
Maior desilusão.

Vamos apostar novamente galera, mas fica difícil...nem com a força que demos em relação a camisa da underlinux demorou muito e até agora só promessa hein.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

andrew a camisa ta na mal da linuxmall e so eles comecarem a vender a parte da underlinux ja foi feita...

----------


## osmousf

Galera precisamos é nos organizar, primeiro de tudo termos em mente que tipo de encontro será, tipo
- duração
-horário do mesmo;
- tipos de palestras que teremos;
- faremos instalações neste encontro;
- qtas pessoas mais ou menos irão comparecer;
- qtos integrantes da Underlinux virão para SP, onde ficaram, convênio com quais Hoteis poderiamos fazer;
- patrocinadores, quem poderia nos ajudar Prefeituras, Estado, Empresas Privadas;
- O que poderiamos disponibilizar para nossos integrantes para tornar um Mega Encontro.. e ai vai, vamos lá galera, vamos agitar o encontros da Underlinux

----------


## aguizo

vamos por confiança e fazer este encontro sim... eu sou do interior de são paulo.. daí é foda pra mim organizar algo, mas se puder ajudar, o que eu puder fazer pode contar comigo sim...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Tudo é possivel o problema e arrumar alguma pessoa que fique a frente.. eu infelizmente nao tenho tempo... gostaria de ter mais nao tenho...
Mais se a pessoa tiver interessada ajudar... poderiamos montar um Otimo encontro com varios patrocinadores e quem sabe ate pessoas MUITO IMPORTANTES da comunidade nacional e ate mundial..

----------


## Jim

E se fosse criado um cadastro, tipo... o cara faz um cadastro com Nome, E-mail e tal, pra sabermos qts pessoas realmente iriam até SP pra um encontro?

----------


## Sukkubus

> eu infelizmente nao tenho tempo...


Pois é. Adoraria ir num evento destes, mas dependendo da data e duração ia ficar muito complicado...  :Frown:  

Masssss, se eu forrrr... vou com o *Jim*, hehehehe. Posso?  :Wink:

----------


## Jim

Olha... podemos negociar :-D, mas acho que seria um prazer... :wink:

----------


## Sukkubus

> mas acho


  :Big Grin:  

Sem problemas, *Jim*. É bem provável que eu não vá também, como eu disse, as coisas são complicadas no que se refere ao tempo.

----------


## Jim

Caddi...

Eu vou com vc :-), se for pra ir, pelo menos que vá bem acompanhado né? Se o problema é tempo, fazer o que... mas se vc achar um tempinho e quiser dar um passeio tb, sem problemas...

----------


## nickstones

muito bom

----------


## SDM

nusssa.....vamo te q criar um forum "Namoros" aqui tbm.... :lol: :lol:

----------


## Savio

auhauhauhhauauha!!!!
fala sério!!!

----------


## Spelk

Mas e ae, vai ter ou não o encontro???

Alguém ae de Sampa já viu alguma coisa???

Em q pé estão os preparativos, só no forum msm???

----------


## Bruno

e ai fera blz esta idei é muito boa é o seguinte aki em curitiba eu consigo ons patroxinador legal tipo agis informatica aldo componentes ambos ja patroxinaram farios emcontros aki e em sampa ewu teno uns contato ponta firme la 



então oque vc axão ?????

----------


## Bruno

pessoal eu tenho bastante tempo se vc quiserem eu fico na frente disto ???
pode ser feito ai em sampa ou em ctba

----------


## marcelloduarte

O site under-linux.org é um lugar onde varios profissionais da area de tecnologia se encontram e trocam duvidas e soluções. ha tambem pessoas de alto escalão que frequentam o site e aqui acham soluções para seus problemas. Mas na hora de ajudar o site, que é praticamente o /home dos administradores, niguem se habilita. 
O caso de não ter patrocinadores para o encontro não é o mais decepcionante, tambem existe o problema do servidor do site, que pelo o que scorpion escreveu em um comentario no br-linux, precisa de uma atualização ou um servidor novo.

Faço um apelo para os usuarios de " Alto escalão" que procurem ajudar os meios que os ajudam. Anunciem no site, ou mesmo doem um servidor mais potente para o site.

Descupem o desabafo, mas é que conheco um usuario do site que trabalha em uma empresa de grande porte, cujo não citarei o nome, que usa o site para tirar duvidas e depois fica dizendo que os usuarios desse site são "burros" por não cobrar por seus servicos. Alem de ficar dizendo : " Não contrato mais especialistas, tenho quem trabalha de graça para mim!". Não aguentei e tive qu escrever isso para que ele e outros se toquem, e vejam que isso aqui é uma comunidade.

----------


## Spelk

Fala sério...

Ainda bem q não conheço esse cara, ignorancia pura!!!

----------


## Jim

Olha cara... eu mesmo adoraria saber quem era pra nunca mais responder A NENHUM Post desse cara... A humildade na nossa área, a área tecnológica, é TUDO! Você não pode ter vergonha de pedir, nem de ajudar, embora caras que se acham bons demais acabem trazendo a vergonha e o medo de dizer: "Eu nãso sei!". Ao cara que desfaz de quem precisa: "Cara, vc é muito pobre de espírito..."

:-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-):-)

----------


## Spelk

Matou a "pau" Jim (parabéns pelo "fumo educado")...

Se eu fosse esse cara nunca mais entrava na internet de tanta vergonha...
Principalmente em foruns para pedir AJUDA e sanar DÚVIDAS!!!

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Marcelo duarte
Eu se fosse você, mandaria um email para os admins (scorpion psy) provando isso que vc acabou de dizer e com isso, por mim eles deveriam banir este cara do site.

----------


## marcelloduarte

Acho que seria impossivel provar isso, pois ele apenas me falou. Só se eu tivesse gravado.

Mas acho que isso não é necessario, se ele tiver o minimo de bom senso vai sentir o que o pessoal falou sobre ele.

----------


## Spelk

vonlinkerstain,

Acho q essa opção não resolve, pq o cara pode simplesmente criar um outro user usando um e-mail diferente.
O negócio é a gente se acostumar com a idéia de existir certos seres, pobres de espiritos como disse nosso amigo Jim.

E boa!!!

Por falar em boa, como estão os preparativos para o encontro??? Afinal o assunto principal e mais importante desse tópico é isso, não???

Vai ser em Sampa msm, alguma previsão???

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Podiamos alugar uma chácara aqui perto de sampa, e fazer uma churrascada, 12 pilas por cabeça, e caso falte alguma coisa agente faz uma vaquinha e compra o resto.... 
pelo menos é assim que eu faço os churrascos com a minha turma....
Pelo amor de Deus, não aceitem patrocínio nem da Kaiser nem da Schin..... isso é sacanagem
ehheheheheh

Spelk
Cara já faz muito tempo que eu me cadastrei aqui, mas a underlinux utilizar como índice o cpf do cadastrado, ai ele não pode mais se cadastrar....

----------


## Spelk

vonlinkerstain,

Então concordo com vc em tudo:

- Dar um "tumba" no folgado
- E fazer um churrascão (sem ser na ilha quadrada)

Ops! Mas num ia ter palestras sobre linux, segurança, etc?
Tanto faz, o importante é reunir a galera!!!

----------


## Jim

Ó galera... o BEnatto disse antes que pode ficar à frente dos preparativos, eu preferiria que fosse em Curitiba, pq sou aqui de Santa Catarina, fica mais perto pra :-D e nem tão longe pra quem mora em São Paulo. O que rolar dá massa, pode ser Seminário, com palestras e tal, ou um churrasco mesmo, o que rolar, to dentro...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Obrigado pelo apoio pessoal.

benatto ja que vc quer ficar a frente poderia ir vendo o local adequado e montar uma equipe para te ajudar... e escrever algum tipo e proposta de patrocinio , caso tenha alguma ideia joga aqui no forum que a gente decide 

e sobre as palestras a gente pode recrutar um povo pra falar eles mandariam a proposta da palestra e a equipe iria analisar se fale apena e se for o caso aceitar ou nao a palestra  :Smile: 

o churrasco seria bom ser feito no dia seguinte ou seja 2 dias de evento.. 1 dia de palestras e talz 2 dia de churrasco piscina ,zuacao alcool e coisas do tipo  :Smile: )

----------


## Spelk

Apoiado scorpion!!!

Boa essa idéia de recrutar palestrantes e de ser em 2 dias com churrasco e tudo mais!!!
É isso ae Benatto, capricha nos preparativos...

----------

Galera... e qto ao local? seria foda demais ser em Curitiba mesmo? :-D ah... muito importante... tem que comprar bastante cachaça pro churrasco... sabe né? esse pessoal de informática bebe... 
:-D

----------


## rafaelpazcolles

Ótima idéia, seria interessante algumas figuras como Piter Punk e CIA LTDA aparecerem, mas devemos ter em mente que o encontro na grande maioria terá pessoas com um grande conhecimento ou linux ou será algo mais "popular"?

----------


## Spelk

Cachaça pro churrasco??? Quem falou q quem mexe com informática bebe muito???

Q isso, já se esqueceram??? Quem mexe com informática adora tomar Coca-cola de canudinho, miojo e pizza; tudo na frente do PC, usam óculos fundo de garrafa e não têm amigos.

Estes somos nós??? Eu acho q naum.... Podem comprar alcool sim!!! he he he...

Em Curitiba??? Nossa... começou a ficar MAIS longe!!!
Vcs num querem fazer em Rib. Preto não??? he he he...

----------


## SDM

> Cachaça pro churrasco??? Quem falou q quem mexe com informática bebe muito???


uhauhauhauhahu....concordo contigo Spelk, eu chego em casa td dia e como miojo e bebo agua.....isso quando num tem coca-cola...ou fanta.....
bom, mas voltando ao assunto.... se tiver alguem pra da uma palestra por dia pelomenos ia ser bom msm...

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Agente poderia fazer uma votação sobre os tópicos das palestras, geralmente os tópicos mais presentes no forum, como
Configurando ADSL no linux:
Compilando o Kernel,
Defendendo o seu linux,
Instalando o samba
Instalando o Apache.
etc
etc

e outras coisas legais de se saber...
Ai as opções mais votadas ficam definidas como tópicos do evento. Ai começam a se escrever os artigos das palestras, uma comissão avalia os artigos e os melhores são escolhidos para fazer parte do evento.
Define-se o horário, procura-se patrocinador (se não acharmos poderíamos bancar do próprio bolso) e temos um evendo underground do underlinux.

P.S. Como todo paulista pobre, sou mais São Paulo....

Gostei da idéia da não ilha quadrada

----------


## Jim

galera... acho que devemos ter uma palestra visando os iniciantes. Temos diversos tópicos, onde as pessoas tem dúvidas emntre qual distro usar, que máquina é melhor pra rodar um webserver, esse tipo de noção básica, e ao mesmo tempo geral, da coisa... é só uma idéia...

Quanto ao churrasco :twisted: sou a favor da cachaça mesmo!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

----------


## LenTu

eh eu num bebo katia... mas pelo underlinux eu ateh dou umas bicada... ahuhuahuauha
:twisted: 

Acho q São Paulo continua sendo o melhor lugar pra realizar o encontro.... e acho tb a ideia do Jim legal.... di fazer palestras tipo pra iniciantes msm..... como eu .... huahuahuahauau

:wink:

----------


## Jim

Como o RaMdEgLeS_LenTu comentou.... claro que ele ou eu ou boa parte do pessoal não precisaria disso... mas temos muuuuuuuuuuuuuitos usuários que gostariam, e acho importante ter uma abrangência maior, sendo que estamos numa comunidade, é bom agradar a todos, inclusive àqueles que estão começando agora :-D

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Por isso a idéia de pesquisarmos os top tópicos (cara isso ficou muito feio), pois acho eu, que eles são todos de usuários iniciantes... aquilo lá em cima foram só alguns exemplos.

----------


## Jim

Desculpe... mas acho que o iniciante não tem do que se envergonhar por ser iniciante, acerdito que todos, até os mais experientes, tenham dúvidas esquisitas de vez em quando... o importante é que todos sejam favorecidos, tanto no fórum qto no I Encontro Underlinux... :-D

valeu vonlinkerstain... :-D

----------


## rafaelpazcolles

Outros Tópicos Interessantes:

Estrutura de Soluções Wireless
VPN


Falow

----------


## Sukkubus

A idéia dos iniciantes é boa, pelo menos para mim.




> Vcs num querem fazer em Rib. Preto não??? he he he...


Acho uma boa... fica mais fácil para nós, né? rs...

----------


## Spelk

É isso ae Caddi.

Vamos lá pessoal 2 votos para Rib. Preto!!!

Quem mais vai ajudar??? he he he...

Acho boa a idéia de ter algo voltado para iniciantes, mas acho legal tb ter palestras mais profundas, pois ae os iniciantes tb terão oportunidade de ver quão bom é o Linux!!!

----------


## SDM

hehehe.....fazer perto de td mundo vai ser impossivel....eu moro em cubatao....tem cara q mora na bahia....o jeito eh ser em um lugar q bastante gente conheca

----------


## Jim

É... o jeito é fazer em São Paulo que é mais no centro mesmo... mas se fosse em Ribeirão pra mim tava bom tb.... :-D

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Se fosse aqui no quintal de casa excelente!!! eheheheh
Outra idéia importante, se o evento vai durar mais de um dia como vai ser? Se for em uma chácara precisa de acomodação pra todo mundo. Se for em outro lugar acho que dá pra fazer um esquema de um arrajar casa pra outro dormir... e todo mundo fica zero..
Se for esquema de dormir, os menores de idade precisarão de aprovação dos pais...

----------


## Jim

Isso! Temosque ver qto à hospedagem de quem vem de fora... :-D

----------


## Savio

scorpion, mandei uma msg privada pra ti, olha lá e me responde... urgente pra mim falar com as pessoas necessarias!! 
falow

----------


## smvda

Legal a idéia gosto muito do site participo pra caramba do forum e gostaria de participar mas como sou de SC fica dificil mas caso sair algo valeu pessoal estou dando uma força .... gostaria que se saisse algo postassem as fotos aqui no site para a gente que não pode ir possa dar uma "babadinha" mas show .., a idéia é ótima..........


rettore.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

A galera de outros lugares, como vcs de Santa Catarina, poderiam se organizar em micro ônibus, assim vcs poderiam vif de forma barata e sem se preocupar com os seus carros, direção, etc e tal

----------


## smvda

apóio a idéia .......... QUEM È DO SUL AI ???????????

????????????

----------


## Spelk

E ae pessoal,

Como estão os preparativos para esse encontro??? Sai ou não sai???

----------


## Jim

Ô maluco.... tb sou de Santa Catarina.... Curitibanos...

----------


## smvda

O cara, ae Jim sou de Videira ..... ja passei muitas vezes pela sua cidade ....o que vc faz ???

----------


## osmousf

Pessoa ando um tempo ausente do site, mas e ai como está a organização do evento, quem esta organizando tudo aqui em SP, ja que a galera da underlinux é do RJ. Mandem e-mail para [email protected], vamos conversar quero ver este encontro sair do papel!!!!!

Fallow

----------


## marcelloduarte

Qual quer coisa estou a disposição aqui em sampa.

[email protected]

----------


## Fernando

Eh eh.. O_o
Fiquei com preguiça de ler tudo mas é isso ae! up..... HAHAH

----------


## Jim

smvda...

me acha no ICQ aí... é melhor pra conversar.... 127174297

----------


## Jim

smvda...

me acha no ICQ aí... é melhor pra conversar.... 127174297

----------


## smvda

Veja as mensagens em particular ..

----------


## nickstones

Afinal de contas, vai sair ou não vai esse encontro?

----------


## bouncer

temos que ser nós mesmo...nada se ficar pedido ajudar pra IBM governo do caralho...eles so pensa em ganhar em dinheiro..

----------


## bouncer

temos que ser nós mesmo...nada de ficar pedindo ajuda pra IBM governo do caralho...eles so pensa em ganhar em dinheiro..

----------


## demiurgo

vou ser como o psy....

eh mta coisa pra ler e to com preguiça!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

mas a ideia eh mto boa!!!! to dentro!! eh soh falar onde vai ser!

[]'s

eu ajudo levando eu mesmo ehhhe

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> temos que ser nós mesmo...nada de ficar pedindo ajuda pra IBM governo do caralho...eles so pensa em ganhar em dinheiro..


Acho que deviamos chamar o Zeca pagodinho para expor as suas idéias sobre Cerveja e o conflito Schin Brhama.
Assim quem sabae a InterBev não patrocina a festa e termos cerva na faixa!!!

heheheheh
Como anda a organização do evento?

----------


## smvda

Puxa vida se der certo a idéia da cerva de Graça me avisem com 2 meses de antecedencia pois vou até a pé se for o caso ...... tudo pelo Linux mas em função da serva !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## Fernando

Concentrem-se no tema principal da notícia... ;]

----------


## SDM

uahuhauhauhhua....a ideia num eh ir la beber cerveja, pra fazer isso eh soh ir num cybercafe, pidir cerveja e entrar no IRC do underlinux.....

a ideia eh junta o povo todo pra trocar informacoes....onde quer q seja (em sao paulo) eu vo....

----------


## smvda

Foi mal ai PSY  :Embarrassment: ops:, mas agora só depende de vcs se organizarem e fazer ..... agora é com os organizadores ...

----------


## smvda

Concordo com vc SDM mas a brincadeira foi só para descontrair ....... puca que gente séria ......  :Smile:  "só brincadeira "

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Perdão galera, exagerei....
ehhehe
Tenho uma amiga que possui uma impressora de tecidos fudidona...
Segundo ela dá para fazer impressões em camisetas, pano, toalha, cuéca etc,
gostaria de cotar com ela qto fica pra fazer camisetas pra nós da under, com o nick impresso em algum lugar. Só que para isso precisaria ter uma idéia de qtas camisetas pedir, pois assim tenho mais chance de barganhar  :Wink: 
O dinheiro levantado por estas camisetas, poderia financiar uma parte (ou totalmente, dúvido!) deste encontro...
Ou poderia fazer parte do encontro, fazemos uma camiseta para o encontro que fará parte da inscrição...
Smvda, caralho esse é o nosso zeca
heheheh

----------


## Fernando

Legal von, a idéia é interessante, mas ao que me parece a UL já tem camisetas na linuxmall, depende deles comecar o anuncio... ;]

SDM/smvda, sem problemas amigos, só to acordando os mais viajados heheh

----------


## smvda

Sem problemas psy .. legal a idéia da camiseta .

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Não saiu data, nem local, nem nada disto daqui????
Cade as propostas???

----------

tem que haver um cara com intuito de organizar isto, senão ficará só na conversa....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Este era o meu medo...
Tinha uma galera se propondo a procurar lugares...
Alguém ai ainda está afim?????

----------


## Fernando

Por enquanto é só conversa mesmo, espera a questão financeira se estabilizar que pensamos em outra coisa ok? ;]

----------


## epf

O pessoal fica ai brincando que vai rolar cerveja, etc. Tem que ser uma coisa seria, um encontro que, de certa forma, nao deixe aberto à criticas em funcao destes pensamentos.

Abracos

----------


## daniell

ai se precisarem de ajuda é só falar, só ñ sei no que posso ajudar mas eu ajudo no que eu puder........

moro em Brasilia =P

[]'z

----------


## aguizo

também acho... mas a vida já é séria demais... sem brincar então... acredito que aqui todos são responsáveis e na hora vão saber se portar e respeitar o nome da Underlinux... agora... aproveitando a vez... e a camisa da under ????

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Arguizo...
Segundo consta, EM BREVE estará disponível...

Revolucionário: A cerveja não tira a responsabilidade do evento, pois em qualquer evento que você vá hoje, sempre existe um cocktail.
Não vejo nada de mau em disponibilizar uma cervejinha, no final do encontro, de noite, após o encerramento das atividades. Nem que for paga.
O grande problema aqui, é se tiver alguns menores na festa, e eles quizerem beber, isto pode dar enrosco com a polícia, ou gerar reclamações dos pais deles....


Abraços
Dirceu Semighini Filho

----------


## Jim

A questão dos menores beberem é complicada... porém em qualquer lugar é proibida a venda de bereja pra eles... A camiseta já demorou faz tempo pra sair na linuxmall, e o encontro, quem tinha se proposto a ajudar, já faz tempo, foi o Benatto, disse que assumia as responsa pra organizar, tá de pé ainda Benatto?

----------


## vonlinkerstain

É Jim, não sei se vc ainda é menor de idade, mas quando eu era, eu sempre dava um geitinho de beber... E se isso acontecer lá, a casa pode cair...

----------


## Jim

É.... eu já deixei de ser menor faz tempo, huahuahua, mais pra ser bem sincero... eu bebo desde os 13 anos e nunca tive problemas em comprar a mardita, até em danceterias e bares... mas lá nós poderemos identificar a galera com crachá com foto, sei lá... Mais realmente é um problema... (não sou alcólatra, huahuahua)

----------


## Fernando

A questão é que vocês estão "viajando na maionese", esperem um pouco mais para que as coisas entrem no eixo com relação ao dinheiro, às camisetas e etc, ai sim discutiremos o Encontro.

Infelizmente agora NÃO é possivel a realização de tal evento.

----------

